# Looks like CBSHD East moved to Rainbow 1



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

And ESPN2 HD was added to EchoStar 3. Of course, ESPN2 HD is not available at this time.

Thought these 2 needed a special notice.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks John. That ESPN2 addition to 61.5 was widely anticipated.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

JohnH said:


> And ESPN2 HD was added to EchoStar 3. Of course, ESPN2 HD is not available at this time.
> 
> Thought these 2 needed a special notice.


ESPN2 is good news, CBS has been at the 61.5 for a while though. (Unless you mean they moved it to a new transponder.)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

KingLoop said:


> ESPN2 is good news, CBS has been at the 61.5 for a while though. (Unless you mean they moved it to a new transponder.)


Yes, it has been at 61.5 so long Rainbow 1 did not exist when it began, so one might say it moved to a new transponder since it moved to Rainbow 1 from EchoStar 3 and no transponders moved between birds.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

I am still getting cbs HD east on 61.5

they are probably going to mirror the HD between 61.5 and 129


----------



## RickD (Apr 23, 2002)

That's just great...We in the Virgin Islands cannot get Rainbow1. CBSHD was about the only HD channel I watch. Not anymore I guess.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RickD said:


> That's just great...We in the Virgin Islands cannot get Rainbow1. CBSHD was about the only HD channel I watch. Not anymore I guess.


Have you actually lost it? Technically any of Voom's former transponders could be covered by R3 ... just because a signal is on TP1-23 odd doesn't guarantee that it is on R1. (Although I agree that it would be unlikely to use E3 for a transponder R1 could cover.)

If you have actually lost CBSHD it would be confirmation of the move to R1.

JL


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

RickD said:


> That's just great...We in the Virgin Islands cannot get Rainbow1. CBSHD was about the only HD channel I watch. Not anymore I guess.


You can still watch CBS HD .They only move from tp2 to tp17 and I am watching it right now without any problems and I just 50 miles N/W from you,so you should'nt
have problem to whatch it either.


----------



## RickD (Apr 23, 2002)

Nope....Transponder 17 must be on Rainbow1. I made an attempt some time ago swinging one of my 6' dishes around to 61.5 with no luck on Rainbow1.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

RickD said:


> Nope....Transponder 17 must be on Rainbow1. I made an attempt some time ago swinging one of my 6' dishes around to 61.5 with no luck on Rainbow1.


That's wierd


----------



## RickD (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea...That's what I thought when I heard PR was having some luck with 6 footers...Several friends of mine also attempted with no luck also.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

technoguy said:


> You can still watch CBS HD .They only move from tp2 to tp17 and I am watching it right now without any problems and I just 50 miles N/W from you,so you should'nt
> have problem to whatch it either.


What signal strength do you each have on TP17? 50 miles isn't far, but it may be far enough.

JL


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

RickD said:


> Yea...That's what I thought when I heard PR was having some luck with 6 footers...Several friends of mine also attempted with no luck also.


Actually I got 61.5 with a 4' on the begining just for CBS HD then I got VOOM and did just few minor adjusment.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

James Long said:


> What signal strength do you each have on TP17? 50 miles isn't far, but it may be far enough.
> 
> JL


67


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

When they "moved" cbs-e hd to tp 17, they just put the channel info on that tp and used the same video stream as they were testing with the 4 NYC HD locals. Which makes sense, why have two copies of cbs-e on 61.5 conus?


----------



## bk63ross (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey John I could not find any info on when ESPN2 HD was put on Echo 3. In fact I didn't see it on the Lyngsat site either. How recent was this move? Does that really mean no need for the 129 sat since the 61.5 will mirror all of the 129 HD?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC: It got there yesterday ... see the Uplink thread.

JL


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

bk63ross said:


> Hey John I could not find any info on when ESPN2 HD was put on Echo 3. In fact I didn't see it on the Lyngsat site either. How recent was this move? Does that really mean no need for the 129 sat since the 61.5 will mirror all of the 129 HD?


ESPN 2 was uplinked to E*3 (at least the name anyway) yesterday (Thursday)

The uplink threads here are the best source for changes. But keep an eye on www.dishchannelchart.com (http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm) and http://ekb.dbstalk.com/247

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

bk63ross said:


> Hey John I could not find any info on when ESPN2 HD was put on Echo 3. In fact I didn't see it on the Lyngsat site either. How recent was this move? Does that really mean no need for the 129 sat since the 61.5 will mirror all of the 129 HD?


I would not say all of the 129 HD. 129 may have western nets that do not make it to 61.5.


----------



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

JohnH said:


> And ESPN2 HD was added to EchoStar 3. Of course, ESPN2 HD is not available at this time.
> 
> Thought these 2 needed a special notice.


But did you see ESPN 2 Listed as MPEG 4.

http://www.dishchannelchart.com/

Trido

Bunch of us next month will want 411....


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

trido said:


> But did you see ESPN 2 Listed as MPEG 4.
> 
> http://www.dishchannelchart.com/
> 
> ...


Not sure why Tony listed them as mpeg4.. They are transmitting in mpeg2...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Until the channels are actually available, no one knows what they will be.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The info I have shows ESPN2 as MPEG-4. That is why I listed it that way. As John says, no one knows what the final status will be. But as of late last night, this was the info I got.

See ya
Tony


----------

